# How to restore BBS Ra's properly?



## AKoz (Apr 1, 2009)

I tried searching but could not find something that had good pics. Im trying to change my gold with silver lips bbs ra's to black. IF anyone knows a good diy out there id greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: How to restore BBS Ra's properly? (AKoz)*

Go to Wheel Whores


----------



## AKoz (Apr 1, 2009)

No cigar on wheel whores, posted on the 9th and still no response. Most likely getting the tires off the rims after school tomorrow, where I will then have about 3 hours of free time that I would like to take advantage of.
I found out how to fix curbage with JB weld, I think i know a way to get dents out, but if you guys could reinforce the process of sanding the rims. For example, wet sanding vs. regular sanding, which grits, sanding "along the grain" as in the same direction vs. not, etc.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: How to restore BBS Ra's properly? (AKoz)*

what part are you having a problem with?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (AKoz)*

All the info is already there: just look thru the threads. . .Here's one, for example:
BBS refurb on Wheel Whores 
Another, more specific to polishing, etc.:
Polishing thread 


_Modified by kgw at 10:09 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## AKoz (Apr 1, 2009)

I just dont know what the process is. I dont have those wheels, I have the old version. He just too the part to a shop and i was looking to do myself


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (AKoz)*

What are the old version? These wheels aren't new. Just use the ideas from these threads to refurbish them. You can even just google it, there are thousands of different wheel threads everywhere.


----------

